# Heat Starting?



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Did a search and really did not find exactly my answer. So Kiya is 14 months..no cycle yet..but the past 2 days..today especially she has been whiny. She is in her chair now, crying for what I can see, no reason...she did the same this morning in a different place. She has been nippy (biting at my shoes, occasional hand) for the past week...no physical signs yet. Could this possibly be the sign of her cycle to soon start?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Her Vajjaja will expand and externally extend as well then she will start spotting Blue :-\

week 3 for my baby Willow and far younger then you 

the other substances you listed are sighs and spot on 

Get the doggie girl diapers with cut out tail area now 

its coming Her Plumbing is changing For Sure


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

The plumbing looks normal. I'll keep an eye on it. If is happening, needs to go now! We have a scent workshop in 6 weeks that I really want to do, but won't if this is the case!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Willows privates changed over night :-\

the keys were cuddling more, eating less and some whimpers for Me :-[

and My Big Stud Rud was getting Very Froggy before she extended out over 1 week before

Natures still the keys with Boys" ;D


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

:'(. She has been thumbing her nose at breakfast for 4 days!! :'(

Seems every time an opportunity comes along for us to better in training..something gets in the way. I guess I will hold off on signing her up for the class. Drat!!  

Thank you Rudy! Your advice, guidance is always appreciated!


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Remember the others words :

Rudy WILL HUMP HER?

SORRY WRONG PRO HANDLER and owners 

HE HUMPED THE LAWNMOWER ;D

I COMMANDED HIM SOME FUN


----------

